# What?? No Daniel Cormier fans???



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

am I the only one?

I honestly believe he can win this. I not at all impressed with Josh Barnett and Bigfoot Silva I have a feeling will be exposed real soon.

War Cormier...


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think that Cormier is a great talent and can definitely make waves, but feel Big Foot may be a bit too soon in his career. The guy is freaking huge and that size difference may well be the deciding factor. I'd say against both Kharitoniv and Barnett I really wouldn't be able to make a good prediction of who'd win those fights. All are slick on the ground and solid on the feet. 

Excited to see where this goes though.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Cormier is going to **** The over rated (IMO) Big foot Silva.

Silva might be bigger height wise, but I'd lay money that Cormier has more grappling strength. And while he is a slightly more experienced striker, he isn't really a knock out threat (he nailed glass chin Arlovski with several flush shots and didn't drop him.). Cormier will control where this fight goes and if does go to the ground he will have top position. And while Silva has good top BJJ, his bottom game isn't anything to write home about.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I was impressed with him against Monson, in particular his striking. Im a fan.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah he was fantastic against Monson, really impressive, but I think Big Foot is very good too and of course the size difference is a factor. Hard fight to call.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Bigfoot is a bulky 6'4 with an enlarged frame (due to pituitary tumor). He is fast for his size and has good muay thai. His g'n'p pretty much nullify's almost all defense.

Cormier is a solid 5'10 Olympic wrestler with Tyson hands. He is able to grapple with men usually 5-7 inches taller, and control fights. He can close the distance...EASY.



this fight will be daaaaaamn good


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im a huge fan of cormier, i saw him fight here in australia and he destroyed some poor fella, and he has looked dominate in every match, i see him dominating bigfoot and him fighting my other boy barnett in the final, silva is easily the worst out of the final four


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a big Cormier fan, his striking looked SLICK against Monson and Bigfoot doesn't have a chance in the world at taking Cormier down. I say Cormier UD and then he'll have a tough fight against Barnett for a close SD in the finals.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

pipe said:


> I was impressed with him against Monson, in particular his striking. Im a fan.


Agree, i expected him to come in looking to shoot work on the ground but his stand up looked incredible! AKA FTW


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was always a fan the day he set foot into an arena for an MMA match. He was a great wrestler and I'm always a fan of great wrestlers. Either way he is showing how mutch of a MMA figher he is.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope he knocks Silva out and makes a statement. We all know about his wrestling and his striking is looking more impressive each time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well knowing Silva's chin that wouldn't be surprising. Cormier is a man who had his health allowed it to become a lighheavyweight and Silva was almost knockedout by a lightheavyweight. So Cormier just needs to utilize his striking and wrestling.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sekou said:


> am I the only one?
> 
> I honestly believe he can win this. I not at all impressed with Josh Barnett and Bigfoot Silva I have a feeling will be exposed real soon.
> 
> War Cormier...


As do I - I see him winning this if he plays it smart (which he has proven he can do, ala vs. Monson) and mixes up his ever-improving striking with his sick wrestling, he can keep Bigfoot guessing all night. I don't see him finishing Silva but I do see him winning every round.

I have been impressed with Silva, especially in Fedor fight. In rd1 he proved he wasn't afraid to stand and bang with someone who has dangerous KO power, and in rd2 he showed his sick ground control and his ability to use his immense size to his advantage.

If Cormier can, as I said, mix things up and gain top position I see him controlling the big man and wearing him out. He just CANNOT get caught on the bottom though 'cause it'll be all over for him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, a combination of striking and wrestling should take out Silva. Cormier is only going to get better afterall and this will help him. I don't agree however that he can't finish Bigfoot.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I admit I am quite disappointed when I first learned that Cormier has to step in for Overeem In this heavyweight grand prix. 

But after watching his performance against Big Foot, this kid is for real. Those strikes when combine with his wrestling background make him dangerous in every position.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

He impressed me against Monson but after last night, I'm a BIG fan. He uses wrestling in what is IMO the best way for MMA; a backup. His hands are getting GOOD and he makes a point of using them. When his opponent wants out but can't take Cormier down, they crumble mentally and Cormier can go to town. If the fight does hit the ground, just getting position on Cormier is going to be hell.

Awesome fighter, wrong side of 30 but he'll go for a while yet.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I really started to take note of Cormier when he picked Monson apart, but last night made me a fan. What a great fighter and athlete. 

Also, this fight goes to show what Fedor could have very easily done if he had fought Silva with a bit of common sense, and used superior technique to take him out. Instead Fedor slugged it out and exposed himself to takedowns and of course in that case the bigger man prevailed.

Cormier is a huge threat. Good standup and elite wrestling - very difficult to deal with.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

He did very very well, looks like a top 5 HW for sure I think.

If he wins this GP his next fight should be Werdum, since Overeem gave him a free pass past Werdum in this GP, if he wins he should have to face him just to settle the score and see if he would have made it through the first round without the help of the Reem.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

I love Cormier.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Hiro said:


> I really started to take note of Cormier when he picked Monson apart, but last night made me a fan. What a great fighter and athlete.
> 
> Also, this fight goes to show what Fedor could have very easily done if he had fought Silva with a bit of common sense, and used superior technique to take him out. Instead Fedor slugged it out and exposed himself to takedowns and of course in that case the bigger man prevailed.
> 
> Cormier is a huge threat. Good standup and elite wrestling - very difficult to deal with.


I guess Fedor felt more comfortable slugging it out with Silva th treating him like Semmy Schilt and risking another submission loss.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I said after the Monson fight Cormier could do big things, was impressed with him in that fight but he blew me away with the Bigfoot fight.

I do think Bigfoot's got a glass chin, but take nothing away from Cormier, he's a top ten guy easily and a really great story.


----------



## Seeded (Jul 15, 2011)

Cormier really impressed me a lot last night. He made Silva look like a beginner and did whatever he wanted to. He totally dominated the stand up part and stopped the takedown attempts easily.

I think the finals will be more even than most people think. Of course, Barnett has the edge when it comes to experience and I'd give him a little advantage in stand up, but still Cormier will be the one who decides whether this fight lasts in stand up or ground. I don't think Barnett possesses enough power to take Cormier down just like that, but if he does so, then he's close to winning this whole GP.

Another thing which goes to Barnett's favour is condition. I believe he's got better cardio than Cormier, who usually gets tired after the first few minutes.

Overall, I'd give a slice advantage to Barnett, who's been my favorite in this GP since the very beginning.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I was expecting the fight to be a td clinic...boy was I suprised! This guy will be champ one day


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Fedornumber1! said:


> I was expecting the fight to be a td clinic...boy was I suprised! This guy will be champ one day


Yes. He got a great future ahead. If he get past Barnett, I say bring him to UFC and face Velasquez.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ProdigyPenn said:


> Yes. He got a great future ahead. If he get past Barnett, I say bring him to UFC and face Velasquez.


They train together. But i think Valesquez recently said he doesnt mind facing a team mate. Which is good for Comier i suppose.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> They train together. But i think Valesquez recently said he doesnt mind facing a team mate. Which is good for Comier i suppose.


Just watched the post fight interview that Ariel did with Cormier and he said he would rather drop down to 205 and fight John Jones, now that would be an intersting fight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I've always been a fan of Cormier, since the '08 Olympics.

I DO think he should drop down to 205 though. He was around 211 at the olympics and I think he could be great at 205.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I dont want to sound like a negative person but i wasnt that impressed , his punches were very sloppy and i think was really down to Silva being very stiff that he was caught rather than Cormier being good. 

All credit to the guy for winning and i hope he makes a great career for himself i just wasnt that impressed with the fight and wont be jumping on his nutsack just yet.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I didn't think much about Daniel at the start. Now, holy crap. Knowing his sparring partner is Cain, it never came to mind. Out of nowhere. I think Cormier has just blown in some MMA doors by finishing Bigfoot with relative ease. Man, Cormier's striking was impressive. Daniel's MMA stock has just shot up like a rocket. I just hope he didn't injure his hand when he bashed big Silva's monster skull. It would be a travisty if he had to leave the tournament. What a night of upsets. Barnett & Cormier in the finals? Not many of us thought that would happen. Simply put, after seeing Cormier's striking display against Silva, Barnett is in hot water if he can't TD Cormier. Who knew?...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ari said:


> I've always been a fan of Cormier, since the '08 Olympics.
> 
> I DO think he should drop down to 205 though. He was around 211 at the olympics and I think he could be great at 205.


Cormier said he'd be up to it if Cain was still the champion by the time he arrives in the UFC's door.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Theoretically you'd think so. In reality however he can't medically. The last time he cut to 211 he had kidney problems.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I completely agree. I'm the co-pilot on the war wagon. 

He's got the striking to give Barnett Fits, and his wrestling will keep Barnett's sub game in check. 

He's awesome... That is all I can really say. I like him because he could win a lot of fights as a human blanket, but he chooses instead to beat the snot out of people with some impressive and explosive striking. Awesome.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I honestly think he'll be Barnett's biggest challenge. The only thing Barnett could hope for is to pull off a submission. That probably won't happen cause Cormier has the wrestling to keep it where he wants to which is standing.


----------

